# Youtube Winter Competition 2012-2013



## mitch1234 (Dec 22, 2012)

It's winter break for most of us and whats a better way to start it off than with a friendly competition? So this is a competition that will be held by cyoubx(Albert You) and myself. The events are 2x2-4x4 and pyraminx. So to enter you need to create a video then make it a video responce to the video below. That's pretty much it, make sure you watch the video for the full details, and have fun.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 22, 2012)

No 1x1? Oh well... Hahaha


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2012)

Fun fun fun. I'm joining this. Though not anytime soon yet.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know if I it was stupid of me to do everything today, but the 4x4 average was too good.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 29, 2012)

i was told i can just post my video here. so here's my 3x3 round: http://youtu.be/QzNQ96bT2Pk i did bad xD


Oh and here's 2x2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYrnidSABy0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are 2 more weeks for this competition, but don't put it off until the end. Most of us have a week left for winter break so try to get the entries in as soon as you can.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 13, 2013)

The competition has now come to a close thanks to all that participated this time!


----------



## Brest (Jan 28, 2013)

*Top 12 3x3x3 - YouTube Winter 2012-2013*

1st - *Chris Olson*


Spoiler: 9.29 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ajs-6RxCtVc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
L R' B' D R' F' D // cross
U2' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U r U' r' F r U' r' F // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
(y x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.13	67	7.34	73	8.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.32	16	4.82	18	5.42		Cross+1/F2L	55.6%	41.0%	40.9%
F2L	5.97	39	6.53	44	7.37		F2L/Total	65.4%	58.2%	60.3%
LL	3.16	28	8.86	29	9.18		LL/Total	34.6%	41.8%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
L R' B' F' F D R' F' D // cross
U' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y r U' r' F r U' r' F // 4th pair
U r U R' U' R' r' R2 U R U' R' // OLL
(y x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x y2 // inspection
U' r' U l' L2' U' x' // Xcross
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair (EO)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OCLL
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.88	51	7.41	55	7.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.23	6	4.88	7	5.69		Cross+1/F2L	29.0%	20.7%	21.9%
F2L	4.24	29	6.84	32	7.55		F2L/Total	61.6%	56.9%	58.2%
LL	2.64	22	8.33	23	8.71		LL/Total	38.4%	43.1%	41.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x y2 // inspection
U' r' U l' L2' U' x' // Xcross
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair (EO)
U U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OCLL
R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
U D L U2 x' R' u R' u' // cross
U3 R U' R' U2' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U2 R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.69	64	5.99	76	7.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.78	20	5.29	26	6.88		Cross+1/F2L	55.3%	45.5%	49.1%
F2L	6.84	44	6.43	53	7.75		F2L/Total	64.0%	68.8%	69.7%
LL	3.85	20	5.19	23	5.97		LL/Total	36.0%	31.3%	30.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
U D r x' U2 x' R' u R' u' // cross
U U U R U' R' U' U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U2 R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' r' F' r // 3rd pair
U U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

y x2 // inspection
F R2 y' r U' r' // cross
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.84	59	6.67	64	7.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.95	11	5.64	13	6.67		Cross+1/F2L	38.1%	34.4%	36.1%
F2L	5.12	32	6.25	36	7.03		F2L/Total	57.9%	54.2%	56.3%
LL	3.72	27	7.26	28	7.53		LL/Total	42.1%	45.8%	43.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

y x2 // inspection
F R2 y' r U' r' // cross
U2 L' U L L U' L' // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U2 L U r' F' r // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x2 y // inspection
U F R' D' R2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.91	73	7.37	78	7.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.83	13	7.10	13	7.10		Cross+1/F2L	28.6%	28.9%	26.0%
F2L	6.40	45	7.03	50	7.81		F2L/Total	64.6%	61.6%	64.1%
LL	3.51	28	7.98	28	7.98		LL/Total	35.4%	38.4%	35.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x2 y // inspection
U F R' D' R2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U U2' R U R' U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.29	66.33	7.14	71.67	7.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.37	13.33	5.63	14.67	6.20		Cross+1/F2L	40.6%	34.5%	33.8%
F2L	5.83	38.67	6.63	43.33	7.43		F2L/Total	62.7%	58.3%	60.5%
LL	3.46	27.67	7.99	28.33	8.18		LL/Total	37.3%	41.7%	39.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.09	62.80	6.91	69.20	7.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.42	13.20	5.45	15.40	6.36		Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	34.9%	35.8%
F2L	5.71	37.80	6.62	43.00	7.53		F2L/Total	62.9%	60.2%	62.1%
LL	3.38	25.00	7.41	26.20	7.76		LL/Total	37.1%	39.8%	37.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.88	51	7.41	55	8.00[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	1.23	6	7.10	7	7.10
F2L	4.24	29	7.03	32	7.81
LL	2.64	20	8.86	23	9.18
```






 2nd - *Kevin Costello III*


Spoiler: 10.05 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]dcVef8nu6kI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

z y2 // inspection
(L r) U' r' R' D' R' // cross
U2' L U' L' // 1st pair
U2' L' U L R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2 R // (C)OLL
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.86	61	6.19	65	6.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.00	10	5.00	11	5.50		Cross+1/F2L	32.9%	26.3%	26.8%
F2L	6.07	38	6.26	41	6.75		F2L/Total	61.6%	62.3%	63.1%
LL	3.79	23	6.07	24	6.33		LL/Total	38.4%	37.7%	36.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

z y2 // inspection
(L r) U' r' R' D' R' // cross
U' U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' L' U L R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2 R // (C)OLL
U U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L B L' B' U' F' D R'

z y2 // inspection
U2 R' F B2' D // cross
y U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U' R y U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.29	61	5.93	68	6.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.79	9	5.03	10	5.59		Cross+1/F2L	30.4%	25.0%	24.4%
F2L	5.88	36	6.12	41	6.97		F2L/Total	57.1%	59.0%	60.3%
LL	4.41	25	5.67	27	6.12		LL/Total	42.9%	41.0%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L B L' B' U' F' D R'

z y2 // inspection
U2 R' F B2' D // cross
U y L U' L' // 1st pair
U U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U d R' U' R y U' R R' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' x // inspection
(U' D') M' (U D') (x' y') // cross
R U' R' y U2' R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.41	66	7.01	72	7.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.91	15	5.15	18	6.19		Cross+1/F2L	49.2%	37.5%	39.1%
F2L	5.92	40	6.76	46	7.77		F2L/Total	62.9%	60.6%	63.9%
LL	3.49	26	7.45	26	7.45		LL/Total	37.1%	39.4%	36.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' x // inspection
(U' D') R' r (U D') (x' y') // cross
R U' R' y U' U' R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U d R' U' R U' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R R' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

y' x' // inspection
D' R2' F R y D' R' D' // cross
U R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U2 R2' r U' R U' R' U M // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.91	77	4.84	88	5.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.90	18	4.62	19	4.87		Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	36.0%	33.9%
F2L	9.82	50	5.09	56	5.70		F2L/Total	61.7%	64.9%	63.6%
LL	6.09	27	4.43	32	5.25		LL/Total	38.3%	35.1%	36.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

y' x' // inspection
D' R2' F R y D' R' D' // cross
U R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' y' U' U U U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 U' R U2 R2' r U' U' U R U' R' U r' R // OLL
U U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R R y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x y' // inspection
F R L' x' F' // cross
y' d R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U3' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.97	60	6.02	70	7.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.47	11	4.45	14	5.67		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	28.2%	30.4%
F2L	6.26	39	6.23	46	7.35		F2L/Total	62.8%	65.0%	65.7%
LL	3.71	21	5.66	24	6.47		LL/Total	37.2%	35.0%	34.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x y' // inspection
F R L' x' F' // cross
y' d R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' U' U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.04	60.67	6.04	67.67	6.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.09	10.00	4.79	11.67	5.59		Cross+1/F2L	34.4%	26.5%	27.3%
F2L	6.07	37.67	6.21	42.67	7.03		F2L/Total	60.5%	62.1%	63.1%
LL	3.97	23.00	5.79	25.00	6.30		LL/Total	39.5%	37.9%	36.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.09	65.00	5.86	72.60	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.61	12.60	4.82	14.40	5.51		Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	31.0%	31.3%
F2L	6.79	40.60	5.98	46.00	6.77		F2L/Total	61.2%	62.5%	63.4%
LL	4.30	24.40	5.68	26.60	6.19		LL/Total	38.8%	37.5%	36.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.41	60	7.01	65	7.65[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.79	9	5.15	10	6.19
F2L	5.88	36	6.76	41	7.77
LL	3.49	21	7.45	24	7.45
```






 3rd - *Johan Lillplutten*


Spoiler: 10.12 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]CV85jrwOhwA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' B' U2' D R' F D // cross
y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.85	66	6.70	77	7.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.96	13	6.63	15	7.65		Cross+1/F2L	34.8%	35.1%	33.3%
F2L	5.64	37	6.56	45	7.98		F2L/Total	57.3%	56.1%	58.4%
LL	4.21	29	6.89	32	7.60		LL/Total	42.7%	43.9%	41.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' B' (U' D) U' R' F D // cross
y' R' R2 U' R' R' U R // 1st pair
U y' R' U' R R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R' R2 U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' R' R2 U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' U' F R' R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z2 // inspection
r U' R' x' U L2 // cross
U R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' l' U' L U R U' r' F // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.41[COLOR="Red"][B]+2[/B][/COLOR]	77	8.18	81	8.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.01	13	6.47	14	6.97		Cross+1/F2L	36.3%	29.5%	29.2%
F2L	5.53	44	7.96	48	8.68		F2L/Total	58.8%	57.1%	59.3%
LL	3.88	33	8.51	33	8.51		LL/Total	41.2%	42.9%	40.7%

+2 penalty not included in stats
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z2 // inspection
r U' R' x' U L2 // cross
U R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' U R R' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R R' U R U' R' F' l' U' L U R U' r' F // OLL
U' R' R2 U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
F' D U' R' z x' F2 U' R' F R // cross
U' R U' R' y2' R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U L U L' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.25	49	5.94	57	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.25	17	5.23	22	6.77		Cross+1/F2L	57.5%	60.7%	64.7%
F2L	5.65	28	4.96	34	6.02		F2L/Total	68.5%	57.1%	59.6%
LL	2.60	21	8.08	23	8.85		LL/Total	31.5%	42.9%	40.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
F' D U' R' z U' U' x' U' R' F R // cross
U' R U' R' y' y' R' R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U L U L' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x y2 // inspection
R D x' B U2' R' F R // cross
y' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.10	52	5.71	62	6.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.59	12	4.63	16	6.18		Cross+1/F2L	49.5%	40.0%	42.1%
F2L	5.23	30	5.74	38	7.27		F2L/Total	57.5%	57.7%	61.3%
LL	3.87	22	5.68	24	6.20		LL/Total	42.5%	42.3%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x y2 // inspection
R D x' B U' U' R' F R // cross
y' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' R2 U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R' R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' R2 R u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
L D' F' L F2 // cross
y2' U L' U' L // 1st pair
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.00	65	5.42	79	6.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.35	11	3.28	16	4.78		Cross+1/F2L	45.0%	32.4%	35.6%
F2L	7.44	34	4.57	45	6.05		F2L/Total	62.0%	52.3%	57.0%
LL	4.56	31	6.80	34	7.46		LL/Total	38.0%	47.7%	43.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
L D' x U' L U U x' // cross
y' L' L y' U L' U' L // 1st pair
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U F U R U' R' F' U R R' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.12	65.00	6.42	73.33	7.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.19	12.67	5.79	15.00	6.86		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	34.2%	34.4%
F2L	5.47	37.00	6.77	43.67	7.99		F2L/Total	54.0%	56.9%	59.5%
LL	3.99	28.00	7.02	29.67	7.44		LL/Total	39.4%	43.1%	40.5%

+2 penalty included in stats
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.72	61.80	6.36	71.20	7.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.63	13.20	5.02	16.60	6.31		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	38.2%	39.5%
F2L	5.90	34.60	5.87	42.00	7.12		F2L/Total	60.7%	56.0%	59.0%
LL	3.82	27.20	7.11	29.20	7.64		LL/Total	39.3%	44.0%	41.0%

+2 penalty included in stats
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.25	49	6.75	57	7.82[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.96	11	6.63	14	7.65
F2L	5.23	28	7.96	34	8.68
LL	2.60	21	8.51	23	8.85
```






 4th - *Everett Kelly*


Spoiler: 10.60 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]bw38Ou7l05Q[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 // inspection
D' U2 r' U2 x' y2 U' R' F R // cross
U R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' y L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair (EO)
y R U R' // 4th pair
U F l' U' L U R U' r' // OCLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.16	57	5.11	69	6.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.60	14	3.89	20	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	51.4%	42.4%	45.5%
F2L	7.00	33	4.71	44	6.29		F2L/Total	62.7%	57.9%	63.8%
LL	4.16	24	5.77	25	6.01		LL/Total	37.3%	42.1%	36.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 // inspection
D' U2 r' U2 (x' y) y U' R' F R // cross
U' U' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' U' R' y L' U2 L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair (EO)
y R U R' // 4th pair
U F l' U' L U R U' r' // OCLL
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x y2 // inspection
L U R' B' R' // cross
d R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 U' L' U L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U2 R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y L' U L U' y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.83	57	5.80	65	6.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.72	9	5.23	9	5.23		Cross+1/F2L	29.2%	26.5%	23.1%
F2L	5.90	34	5.76	39	6.61		F2L/Total	60.0%	59.6%	60.0%
LL	3.93	23	5.85	26	6.62		LL/Total	40.0%	40.4%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x y2 // inspection
L U R' B' R' // cross
d R U' R' // 1st pair
y y U' L' U L U' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y' R U2 R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y L' U L U' y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
U U R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' // inspection
M' U M2 U r' U' r U2 x' // cross
y L' U' L d L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2 l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' x U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.08	58	5.75	66	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.27	15	4.59	20	6.12		Cross+1/F2L	52.2%	41.7%	47.6%
F2L	6.27	36	5.74	42	6.70		F2L/Total	62.2%	62.1%	63.6%
LL	3.81	22	5.77	24	6.30		LL/Total	37.8%	37.9%	36.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' // inspection
r R' U r' R M U r' U' r U2 x' // cross
y L' U' L d L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U l' U U L U L' U l // OLL
U U l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' U U' l' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x2 // inspection
r U2 z' U R' U' (x' y') // cross
U' R U R2' U2 R // 1st pair
U R U' y F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U L l' // OLL
y' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.80	56	5.19	64	5.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.81	11	3.91	14	4.98		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	36.7%	38.9%
F2L	6.45	30	4.65	36	5.58		F2L/Total	59.7%	53.6%	56.3%
LL	4.35	26	5.98	28	6.44		LL/Total	40.3%	46.4%	43.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x2 // inspection
r U2 z' U R' U' (x' y') // cross
U' R U R' R' U2 R // 1st pair
U R U' y F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U L l' // OLL
U y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x2 z // inspection
U l U' L' U' x' // Xcross
L' U' L U L' U L U2' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L2' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U2' L' U L // 4th pair
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2' r' U L' D2' L U' L' D2' r2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.93	45	4.12	52	4.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.65	5	3.03	6	3.64		Cross+1/F2L	24.3%	17.9%	18.2%
F2L	6.79	28	4.12	33	4.86		F2L/Total	62.1%	62.2%	63.5%
LL	4.14	17	4.11	19	4.59		LL/Total	37.9%	37.8%	36.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x2 z // inspection
U l U' L' U' x' // Xcross
L' L L' U' L U L' U L U' y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L2' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
l' U U L U L' U l // OLL
U' U' r' U L' D2' L U' L' D2' r2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.60	53.00	5.00	60.67	5.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	10.33	4.01	13.33	5.17		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	33.0%	36.0%
F2L	6.50	31.33	4.82	37.00	5.69		F2L/Total	61.3%	59.1%	61.0%
LL	4.10	21.67	5.28	23.67	5.77		LL/Total	38.7%	40.9%	39.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.56	54.60	5.17	63.20	5.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.61	10.80	4.14	13.80	5.29		Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	33.5%	35.6%
F2L	6.48	32.20	4.97	38.80	5.99		F2L/Total	61.4%	59.0%	61.4%
LL	4.08	22.40	5.49	24.40	5.98		LL/Total	38.6%	41.0%	38.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.83	45	5.80	52	6.61[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.65	5	5.23	6	6.12					
F2L	5.90	28	5.76	33	6.70					
LL	3.81	17	5.98	19	6.62
```






 5th - *Nick Stanton*


Spoiler: 10.71 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]sbAULtfNPp8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

z' // inspection
R2' F L D R D2 // cross
R U2 R' U L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.64	46	6.02	50	6.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.63	16	6.08	16	6.08		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	43.2%	40.0%
F2L	5.92	37	6.25	40	6.76		F2L/Total	77.5%	80.4%	80.0%
LL	1.72	9	5.23	10	5.81		LL/Total	22.5%	19.6%	20.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

z' // inspection
R2' F L D R D2 // cross
R U R' R U R' U L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x // inspection
R U y' F' R' F' // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.75	58	5.40	63	5.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.98	9	4.55	10	5.05		Cross+1/F2L	30.5%	26.5%	26.3%
F2L	6.49	34	5.24	38	5.86		F2L/Total	60.4%	58.6%	60.3%
LL	4.26	24	5.63	25	5.87		LL/Total	39.6%	41.4%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x // inspection
R U y' F' R' F' // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
d' U' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x y2 // inspection
R' F2 D2 R D' // cross
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.04	59	5.34	66	5.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.26	14	4.29	15	4.60		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	36.8%	33.3%
F2L	7.63	38	4.98	45	5.90		F2L/Total	69.1%	64.4%	68.2%
LL	3.41	21	6.16	21	6.16		LL/Total	30.9%	35.6%	31.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x y2 // inspection
R' F2 D2 R D' // cross
U U' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U' y U' y y' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L D' L D

y x2 // inspection
F R2 y' r U' r' // cross
y2' L' U2 L y' L' U L // 1st pair
y2 U R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.57	64	6.05	73	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.86	11	3.85	15	5.24		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	28.2%	31.9%
F2L	7.03	39	5.55	47	6.69		F2L/Total	66.5%	60.9%	64.4%
LL	3.54	25	7.06	26	7.34		LL/Total	33.5%	39.1%	35.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L D' L D

y x2 // inspection
F R2 y' r U' r' // cross
y2' L' U U L y' L' U L // 1st pair
d' d' U' R U R' U' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
U L F' y' D' R2 // cross
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' y U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.80	70	6.48	78	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.10	13	6.19	15	7.14		Cross+1/F2L	38.9%	35.1%	34.9%
F2L	5.40	37	6.85	43	7.96		F2L/Total	50.0%	52.9%	55.1%
LL	5.40	33	6.11	35	6.48		LL/Total	50.0%	47.1%	44.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
U L F' y' D' R2 // cross
U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' U L' U U L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' y U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U R' U' F U U' U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' U x' R R' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.71	64.00	5.98	71.33	6.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.31	11.00	4.76	13.33	5.76		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	30.0%	31.3%
F2L	6.31	36.67	5.81	42.67	6.77		F2L/Total	58.9%	57.3%	59.8%
LL	4.40	27.33	6.21	28.67	6.52		LL/Total	41.1%	42.7%	40.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.16	59.40	5.85	66.00	6.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.57	12.60	4.91	14.20	5.53		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	34.1%	33.3%
F2L	6.49	37.00	5.70	42.60	6.56		F2L/Total	63.9%	62.3%	64.5%
LL	3.67	22.40	6.11	23.40	6.38		LL/Total	36.1%	37.7%	35.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.64	46	6.48	50	7.22[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.98	9	6.19	10	7.14
F2L	5.40	34	6.85	38	7.96
LL	1.72	9	7.06	10	7.34
```






 6th - *Kevin Zeng*


Spoiler: 11.38 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]cpo-Vjku04g[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



x' F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x' y' // inspection
R' F y' U L F' D2' // cross
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.62	68	7.07	82	8.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.40	16	6.67	20	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	35.6%	37.7%
F2L	5.83	45	7.72	53	9.09		F2L/Total	60.6%	66.2%	64.6%
LL	3.79	23	6.07	29	7.65		LL/Total	39.4%	33.8%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x' y' // inspection
R' F y' U L F' D' D' // cross
y' U' R U R' y' R' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U2 R2 x U R U' x' U2 l' U R U' x' // OLL
U U' x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z' // inspection
r' U F R' D' R2 // cross
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.20	67	5.49	79	6.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.97	14	4.71	16	5.39		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	45.2%	41.0%
F2L	6.30	31	4.92	39	6.19		F2L/Total	51.6%	46.3%	49.4%
LL	5.90	36	6.10	40	6.78		LL/Total	48.4%	53.7%	50.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z' // inspection
r' U F R' D' R2 // cross
U U' U U L' U U L2 U L' // 1st pair
U' U' U y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U R R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l l2' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' y // inspection
U' D' l U' x R2' D2 R D2 // cross
U R U R' y U R U R' // 1st pair
U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' R U' R' y U L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
U R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // missed PLL
z' U' R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.29	85	5.56	100	6.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.89	15	5.19	18	6.23		Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	36.6%	37.5%
F2L	6.71	41	6.11	48	7.15		F2L/Total	43.9%	48.2%	48.0%
LL	8.58	44	5.13	52	6.06		LL/Total	56.1%	51.8%	52.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' y // inspection
U' D' l U' (l' R') D D R D D // cross
U R U R' y U R U R' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' y' R U' R' y U L' U L // 3rd pair
U R R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' l' l U U r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 r' r U r' // OLL
U' U' R' U' U R U' R' U' U' R U R' z R R U R' D R U' // missed PLL
z' U' R' U' U' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x' y' // inspection
R2 D L2 F' L' D // cross
R' U R U2' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL(CP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.52	62	5.89	68	6.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.19	13	5.94	14	6.39		Cross+1/F2L	33.1%	32.5%	31.1%
F2L	6.61	40	6.05	45	6.81		F2L/Total	62.8%	64.5%	66.2%
LL	3.91	22	5.63	23	5.88		LL/Total	37.2%	35.5%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x' y' // inspection
R2 D L2 F' L' D // cross
R' U R U' U' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' U' U' y U' R U R' f' f L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R R' R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' l' U U L U L' U l // OLL(CP)
U U U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x' // inspection
R' F R y' D' U' l U' l' R' D2 // cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair
y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U2' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.44	65	5.68	74	6.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.01	17	5.65	20	6.64		Cross+1/F2L	47.9%	45.9%	46.5%
F2L	6.28	37	5.89	43	6.85		F2L/Total	54.9%	56.9%	58.1%
LL	5.16	28	5.43	31	6.01		LL/Total	45.1%	43.1%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x' // inspection
R' F R y' D' U' l U' l' R' D D // cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' U' y U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U U l // OLL
U' U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.39	64.67	5.68	73.67	6.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.72	14.67	5.39	16.67	6.12		Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	40.7%	39.4%
F2L	6.40	36.00	5.63	42.33	6.62		F2L/Total	56.2%	55.7%	57.5%
LL	4.99	28.67	5.74	31.33	6.28		LL/Total	43.8%	44.3%	42.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.81	69.40	5.87	80.60	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.69	15.00	5.57	17.60	6.54		Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	38.7%	38.6%
F2L	6.35	38.80	6.11	45.60	7.19		F2L/Total	53.7%	55.9%	56.6%
LL	5.47	30.60	5.60	35.00	6.40		LL/Total	46.3%	44.1%	43.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.62	62	7.07	68	8.52[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.19	13	6.67	14	8.33
F2L	5.83	31	7.72	39	9.09
LL	3.79	22	6.10	23	7.65
```






 7th - *Riley Woo*


Spoiler: 12.05 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]H9Ih6vs26TI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' B' U' F' U L F' R U R' D2 // cross
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
y' U2' R U' R' U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.75	80	6.27	91	7.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.91	18	4.60	21	5.37		Cross+1/F2L	45.8%	36.7%	36.8%
F2L	8.54	49	5.74	57	6.67		F2L/Total	67.0%	61.3%	62.6%
LL	4.21	31	7.36	34	8.08		LL/Total	33.0%	38.8%	37.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' B' U' F' U L F' R U R' D U D // cross
U U' L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' U' R U' R' U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z2 // inspection
L F' R' U L' U L' // cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.00	64	5.82	71	6.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.73	15	5.49	15	5.49		Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	39.5%	36.6%
F2L	6.57	38	5.78	41	6.24		F2L/Total	59.7%	59.4%	57.7%
LL	4.43	26	5.87	30	6.77		LL/Total	40.3%	40.6%	42.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z2 // inspection
L F' R' U L' U L' // cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
(U D) L U2 l u' R u // cross
y' U' R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L U' L' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.82	63	4.56	68	4.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.42	15	4.39	16	4.68		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	34.9%	34.0%
F2L	7.77	43	5.53	47	6.05		F2L/Total	56.2%	68.3%	69.1%
LL	4.05	20	4.94	21	5.19		LL/Total	29.3%	31.7%	30.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
(U D) L U2 l u' R u // cross
y' U' R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U U L U' L' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x2 y' // inspection
F R2 y' r U' r' // cross
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U2 R' U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U3' M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
U2' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.35	75	6.07	85	6.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.27	11	4.85	13	5.73		Cross+1/F2L	31.7%	27.5%	28.9%
F2L	7.17	40	5.58	45	6.28		F2L/Total	58.1%	53.3%	52.9%
LL	5.18	35	6.76	40	7.72		LL/Total	41.9%	46.7%	47.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x2 y' // inspection
F R2 y' r U' r' // cross
U U L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U2 R' U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' U' r' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
U U' U' U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R'

y' x' // inspection
U' x' D' R' F R U' R // cross
y' U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.37	67	6.46	74	7.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.24	15	4.63	19	5.86		Cross+1/F2L	47.2%	34.9%	38.8%
F2L	6.86	43	6.27	49	7.14		F2L/Total	66.2%	64.2%	66.2%
LL	3.51	24	6.84	25	7.12		LL/Total	33.8%	35.8%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R'

y' x' // inspection
U' x' D' R' F R U' R // cross
U' y' U' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.03	73.00	6.07	82.33	6.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.97	14.67	4.94	16.33	5.50		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	34.6%	34.3%
F2L	7.43	42.33	5.70	47.67	6.42		F2L/Total	61.7%	58.0%	57.9%
LL	4.61	30.67	6.66	34.67	7.53		LL/Total	38.3%	42.0%	42.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.66	69.80	5.99	77.80	6.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.11	14.80	4.75	16.80	5.39		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	34.7%	35.1%
F2L	7.38	42.60	5.77	47.80	6.48		F2L/Total	63.3%	61.0%	61.4%
LL	4.28	27.20	6.36	30.00	7.02		LL/Total	36.7%	39.0%	38.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.37	63	6.46	68	7.14[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.27	11	5.49	13	5.86
F2L	6.57	38	6.27	41	7.14
LL	3.51	20	7.36	21	8.08
```






 8th - *Antoine Cantin*


Spoiler: 12.37 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]u-oAXOjZdNQ[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 // inspection
U2 L U x' U L2 z' // cross
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' (R U R' U')3 // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' F' U' F // 4th pair (EO)
U R U R' U R U2' R' // (C)OLL
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.19	69	4.54	78	5.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.79	17	2.94	22	3.80		Cross+1/F2L	48.3%	34.7%	38.6%
F2L	11.98	49	4.09	57	4.76		F2L/Total	78.9%	71.0%	73.1%
LL	3.21	20	6.23	21	6.54		LL/Total	21.1%	29.0%	26.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 // inspection
U2 L U x' L2' U z' z U' L2' U L2 z' // cross
U R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' R U U R' U' R R' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y' U' R U' R' F' U' F // 4th pair (EO)
U R U R' U R U' U' R' // (C)OLL
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

L F' D' r U2 L U L z' // cross
U R U'2' R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
z D' R U R' D R2 U' R U R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.76	61	5.19	69	5.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.42	16	4.68	19	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	50.6%	40.0%	42.2%
F2L	6.76	40	5.92	45	6.66		F2L/Total	57.5%	65.6%	65.2%
LL	5.00	21	4.20	24	4.80		LL/Total	42.5%	34.4%	34.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

L F' D' r U2 L U L z' // cross
U R U' U' R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
z D' R U R' D R2 U' R U R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
U D2' z' F' D' R D2' // cross
U L U2' L' y U R' U' R // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' F' U' F U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.07	68	5.20	79	6.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.49	17	3.79	22	4.90		Cross+1/F2L	55.3%	40.5%	43.1%
F2L	8.12	42	5.17	51	6.28		F2L/Total	62.1%	61.8%	64.6%
LL	4.95	26	5.25	28	5.66		LL/Total	37.9%	38.2%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

x' // inspection
(U D') D' z' F' D' R D' D' // cross
U' R R' U U L U' U' L' y U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U U L U L' L L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' F' U' F U R U' U' R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

L D' x L2 U' r' z' R' u' // cross
L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L F' r U r' // 4th pair (EO)
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (C)OLL
U2' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.29	67	5.45	73	5.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.39	12	3.54	15	4.42		Cross+1/F2L	43.5%	34.3%	36.6%
F2L	7.80	35	4.49	41	5.26		F2L/Total	63.5%	52.2%	56.2%
LL	4.49	32	7.13	32	7.13		LL/Total	36.5%	47.8%	43.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

L D' x L2 U' r' z' R' u' // cross
L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L F' r U r' // 4th pair (EO)
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (C)OLL
U' R' U R' U' U R U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x' // inspection
L F' D' x' U' r U' L' z' // cross
U' R U' R' U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (EO)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (C)OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.02	59	6.54	65	7.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.12	15	4.81	18	5.77		Cross+1/F2L	48.9%	39.5%	40.9%
F2L	6.38	38	5.96	44	6.90		F2L/Total	70.7%	64.4%	67.7%
LL	2.64	21	7.95	21	7.95		LL/Total	29.3%	35.6%	32.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

x' // inspection
L F' D' x' U' r U' L' z' // cross
U' R U' R' U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (EO)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (C)OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.37	65.33	5.28	73.67	5.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.77	15.00	3.98	18.67	4.96		Cross+1/F2L	49.8%	38.5%	40.9%
F2L	7.56	39.00	5.16	45.67	6.04		F2L/Total	61.1%	59.7%	62.0%
LL	4.81	26.33	5.47	28.00	5.82		LL/Total	38.9%	40.3%	38.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.27	64.80	5.28	72.80	5.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.04	15.40	3.81	19.20	4.75		Cross+1/F2L	49.2%	37.7%	40.3%
F2L	8.21	40.80	4.97	47.60	5.80		F2L/Total	66.9%	63.0%	65.4%
LL	4.06	24.00	5.91	25.20	6.21		LL/Total	33.1%	37.0%	34.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	59	6.54	65	7.21[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.12	12	4.81	15	5.77
F2L	6.38	35	5.96	41	6.90
LL	2.64	20	7.95	21	7.95
```






 9th - *Ranzha V. Emodrach*


Spoiler: 12.37 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x // inspection
D U' r' U F' R' x2' D // cross
y' U' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U l U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.28	66	5.37	75	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.24	15	3.54	18	4.25		Cross+1/F2L	48.5%	38.5%	37.5%
F2L	8.74	39	4.46	48	5.49		F2L/Total	71.2%	59.1%	64.0%
LL	3.54	27	7.63	27	7.63		LL/Total	28.8%	40.9%	36.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x // inspection
D U' r' F' F U F' R' x2' D // cross
U' y' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' y' R' U R R' U' U' R U R' U' U' R U l U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x // inspection
R U' x' R2' D R2 r' (x' y') // Xcross
U' R U' R' y' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
y2' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' U' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
R U R' U' x D' R' U R z' M // OLL
U2' (y x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.13	54	4.45	67	5.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.09	6	2.87	8	3.83		Cross+1/F2L	29.8%	20.7%	21.1%
F2L	7.02	29	4.13	38	5.41		F2L/Total	57.9%	53.7%	56.7%
LL	5.11	25	4.89	29	5.68		LL/Total	42.1%	46.3%	43.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

x // inspection
R U' x' R2' D R2 r' (x' y') // Xcross
U' R U' R' y' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
y' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' y' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
U U' R R' R U R' U' x D' R' U R (R z') U' M // OLL
U' U' (y x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' // inspection
U M U x U L U' z2 // cross
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
y U2 R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.76	54	3.92	70	5.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.55	12	2.64	17	3.74		Cross+1/F2L	50.4%	34.3%	36.2%
F2L	9.02	35	3.88	47	5.21		F2L/Total	65.6%	64.8%	67.1%
LL	4.74	19	4.01	23	4.85		LL/Total	34.4%	35.2%	32.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' // inspection
U M U x U L U' (z y) x' // cross
y' U2 L' U' L L U L' // 1st pair
y U y' y U R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U U x R' U R' D D R U' D D' R' D D R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

y' // inspection
U' M2' U x2' y U' l' U2 R z L U (z x') // Xcross
R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
R U R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair (EO)
y' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.12	60	4.95	68	5.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.60	9	2.50	13	3.61		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	31.0%	35.1%
F2L	7.97	29	3.64	37	4.64		F2L/Total	65.8%	48.3%	54.4%
LL	4.15	31	7.47	31	7.47		LL/Total	34.2%	51.7%	45.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

y' // inspection
U' M2' U x2' y U' l' U2 R z L U (z x') // Xcross
R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
R U R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair (EO)
y' U R U U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

D R F' U' F2 x2' // cross
U' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.69	63	4.96	74	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.01	11	3.65	14	4.65		Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	33.3%	32.6%
F2L	7.97	33	4.14	43	5.40		F2L/Total	62.8%	52.4%	58.1%
LL	4.72	30	6.36	31	6.57		LL/Total	37.2%	47.6%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

D R F' U' F2 x2' // cross
U' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
y' y' R U' U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y y' R' U R R' U R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
U' F R U' U' U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.37	61.00	4.93	72.00	5.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.45	10.67	1.65	13.33	2.07		Cross+1/F2L	81.5%	31.7%	31.0%
F2L	7.91	33.67	4.26	43.00	5.44		F2L/Total	64.0%	55.2%	59.7%
LL	4.46	27.33	6.13	29.00	6.51		LL/Total	36.0%	44.8%	40.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.60	59.40	4.72	70.80	5.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.50	10.60	1.93	14.00	2.55		Cross+1/F2L	67.5%	32.1%	32.9%
F2L	8.14	33.00	4.05	42.60	5.23		F2L/Total	64.7%	55.6%	60.2%
LL	4.45	26.40	5.93	28.20	6.33		LL/Total	35.3%	44.4%	39.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.12	54	5.37	67	6.11[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.01	6	3.65	8	4.65
F2L	7.02	29	4.46	37	5.49
LL	3.54	19	7.63	23	7.63
```






 10th - *Ian Last*


Spoiler: 12.57 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Dt2KDXOARUE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' B' D U2 R' F D // cross
y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U2' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.47	71	6.19	76	6.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	12	4.82	13	5.22		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	29.3%	28.9%
F2L	6.51	41	6.30	45	6.91		F2L/Total	56.8%	57.7%	59.2%
LL	4.96	30	6.05	31	6.25		LL/Total	43.2%	42.3%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' B' D U2 R' F D // cross
y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' U' R' U U R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' U' U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R R2' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F D R'

x2 y // inspection
U' R' F R U' R B' // cross
y2 U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U2' R U2' R' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R d' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' (U' R U R')3 // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.46	74	5.50	83	6.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.52	13	3.69	14	3.98		Cross+1/F2L	43.5%	29.5%	27.5%
F2L	8.09	44	5.44	51	6.30		F2L/Total	60.1%	59.5%	61.4%
LL	5.37	30	5.59	32	5.96		LL/Total	39.9%	40.5%	38.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F D R'

x2 y // inspection
U' R' F R U' R B' // cross
U' y U d' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' y U' R U' U' R' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R d' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' // inspection
U M U x' D L D' // cross
L' U' L y' U R U2' M' x' U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.77	58	4.54	69	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.86	15	3.89	19	4.92		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	42.9%	43.2%
F2L	8.64	35	4.05	44	5.09		F2L/Total	67.7%	60.3%	63.8%
LL	4.13	23	5.57	25	6.05		LL/Total	32.3%	39.7%	36.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' D2 B L' B'

y' // inspection
U M U x' D L D' // cross
L' U' L y' U R U' U' M' x' U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' R' U2 U2 R U' U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' U U' U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

z2 // inspection
R r U' r' x' U2 x // cross
U2' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u y F2 R U' R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.62	74	5.86	82	6.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.04	11	3.62	14	4.61		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	28.2%	30.4%
F2L	6.94	39	5.62	46	6.63		F2L/Total	55.0%	52.7%	56.1%
LL	5.68	35	6.16	36	6.34		LL/Total	45.0%	47.3%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

z2 // inspection
R r U' r' x' U2 x // cross
U' U' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U U' y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U L' U' L U' U U' L' U2 L U2 F R R' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u y F2 R U' R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
U L F' y' D' R2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.14	64	6.31	70	6.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.94	13	6.70	14	7.22		Cross+1/F2L	31.9%	31.7%	31.1%
F2L	6.08	41	6.74	45	7.40		F2L/Total	60.0%	64.1%	64.3%
LL	4.06	23	5.67	25	6.16		LL/Total	40.0%	35.9%	35.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
U L F' y' D' R2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
R R' U R U R' U y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' l' U R U' x' U R // OLL
U U U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.29	67.67	5.51	75.67	6.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.13	12.67	4.05	15.33	4.90		Cross+1/F2L	42.5%	33.0%	34.1%
F2L	7.36	38.33	5.21	45.00	6.11		F2L/Total	59.9%	56.7%	59.5%
LL	4.92	29.33	5.96	30.67	6.23		LL/Total	40.1%	43.3%	40.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.09	68.20	5.64	76.00	6.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.97	12.80	4.31	14.80	4.98		Cross+1/F2L	41.0%	32.0%	32.0%
F2L	7.25	40.00	5.52	46.20	6.37		F2L/Total	60.0%	58.7%	60.8%
LL	4.84	28.20	5.83	29.80	6.16		LL/Total	40.0%	41.3%	39.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.14	58	6.31	69	6.90[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.94	11	6.70	13	7.22
F2L	6.08	35	6.74	44	7.40
LL	4.06	23	6.16	25	6.34
```






 11th - *Eli Lifland*


Spoiler: 12.64 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]OjmlVOrE6Og[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B L R D' R' D2 R F' L2 F'

x2 // inspection
F D2' R r' U x U' L' R2 D' // EOLine
L' U L U2 L' U2 L' // LB block
U2 R' U R L' U2 L // LF pair
U' R U' R2' U' R U R2 U' R' // RF block
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // RB pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (C)OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.23	64	4.50	70	4.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.52	8	3.17	11	4.37		EOLine/F2L	24.3%	19.0%	22.9%
F2L	10.36	42	4.05	48	4.63		F2L/Total	72.8%	65.6%	68.6%
LL	3.87	22	5.68	22	5.68		LL/Total	27.2%	34.4%	31.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B L R D' R' D2 R F' L2 F'

x2 // inspection
F D' D' R r' U x U' L' R2 D' // EOLine
L' U L U2 L' U2 L2 L // LB block
U2 R' U R L' U2 L // LF pair
U' R U' R' R' U' R U R2 U' R' // RF block
U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' U R U' R' // RB pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (C)OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R' D F' U' B' L' B L' U' R2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2

x2 // inspection
B D2' R' r U x' L2 D B2 // EOLine
U R U2 R' U' R U' R // RF block
U2 L' U2 L U2 R // RB pair
U' L U2 L' U' L // RF pair
U' L' U2 L2' U2 L // RB block
r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.58	56	4.45	61	4.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.94	7	2.38	10	3.40		EOLine/F2L	33.0%	21.2%	27.8%
F2L	8.91	33	3.70	36	4.04		F2L/Total	70.8%	58.9%	59.0%
LL	3.67	23	6.27	25	6.81		LL/Total	29.2%	41.1%	41.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' D F' U' B' L' B L' U' R2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2

x2 // inspection
B D2' R' r U x' L2 D x' U2 x // EOLine
U R U2 R' U' R U' R // RF block
U2 L' U2 L U2 R // RB pair
U' L U2 L' U' L // RF pair
U' L' U2 L2' U2 L // RB block
r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U R' U R' d' l' U' x' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B' L' B D2 R' U2 R2 B' U' F R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D

x2 // inspection
F' L2' B D B2 // EOLine
L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // LF block
U' L' U2 L U' L' // LB pair
U R' U2 R' U R // RB block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF pair
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.46	58	4.65	62	4.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	1.75	5	2.86	7	4.00		EOLine/F2L	21.7%	15.2%	20.0%
F2L	8.08	33	4.08	35	4.33		F2L/Total	64.8%	56.9%	56.5%
LL	4.38	25	5.71	27	6.16		LL/Total	35.2%	43.1%	43.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' L' B D2 R' U2 R2 B' U' F R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D

x2 // inspection
F' (L' r') U x D x' U2 x // EOLine
L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // LF block
U' L' U2 L U' L' // LB pair
U R' U2 R' U R // RB block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF pair
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U' R l' l U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



D L D' L' D L D L F R2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 F2

x2 // inspection
U2 x' U r2 U x' // EOLine
L U' R L2 U L // LF block
U R2 L U' L' // LB pair
R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // RF block
R' U' R U R' U' R // RB pair
U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // (C)OLL
M2' U M2' U2' M2' U M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.68	46	4.31	50	4.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	1.33	4	3.01	6	4.51		EOLine/F2L	17.1%	13.8%	18.8%
F2L	7.76	29	3.74	32	4.12		F2L/Total	72.7%	63.0%	64.0%
LL	2.92	17	5.82	18	6.16		LL/Total	27.3%	37.0%	36.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D L D' L' D L D L F R2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 F2

x2 // inspection
U2 x' U r2 U x' // EOLine
L U' R L2 U L2' L' // LF block
U R2 L U' L' // LB pair
R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // RF block
R' U' R U R' U' R // RB pair
U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // (C)OLL
M2' U M2' U2' M2' U M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R F' L U B2 D' L2 U' B' U2 B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2

x2 // inspection
F' L B D' R' D // EOLine
R U R' L U L' U2 L' // LF block
U2 R U' R' U R U' L' // LB pair
U' R U R' U R' U' R' // RF block
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // RB pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // (C)OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.87	55	4.27	58	4.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.15	6	2.79	8	3.72		EOLine/F2L	20.2%	14.3%	17.8%
F2L	10.65	42	3.94	45	4.23		F2L/Total	82.8%	76.4%	77.6%
LL	2.22	13	5.86	13	5.86		LL/Total	17.2%	23.6%	22.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R F' L U B2 D' L2 U' B' U2 B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2

x2 // inspection
F' L x' U x D' R' D // EOLine
R U R' L U' L' L R R' U2 L' U2 L' // LF block
U2 R U' R' U R U' L' // LB pair
U' R U R' U R' U' R' // RF block
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // RB pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // (C)OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.64	56.33	4.46	60.33	4.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.28	6.00	2.63	8.33	3.65		EOLine/F2L	24.7%	16.7%	21.6%
F2L	9.21	36.00	3.91	38.67	4.20		F2L/Total	72.9%	63.9%	64.1%
LL	3.42	20.33	5.94	21.67	6.33		LL/Total	27.1%	36.1%	35.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.56	55.80	4.44	60.20	4.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.14	6.00	2.81	8.40	3.93		EOLine/F2L	23.4%	16.8%	21.4%
F2L	9.15	35.80	3.91	39.20	4.28		F2L/Total	72.8%	64.2%	65.1%
LL	3.41	20.00	5.86	21.00	6.15		LL/Total	27.2%	35.8%	34.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.68	46	4.65	50	4.98[/COLOR]

EOLine	1.33	4	3.17	6	4.51
F2L	7.76	29	4.08	32	4.63
LL	2.22	13	6.27	13	6.81
```






 12th - *Kareem Hunte*


Spoiler: 12.72 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5ye3ffwlNH0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x' // inspection
D' r' U r U' r' u R' u // cross
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.64	70	5.54	74	5.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.65	18	4.93	20	5.48		Cross+1/F2L	45.9%	43.9%	44.4%
F2L	7.95	41	5.16	45	5.66		F2L/Total	62.9%	58.6%	60.8%
LL	4.69	29	6.18	29	6.18		LL/Total	37.1%	41.4%	39.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' L2 F' R D2 R' D' R L B U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'

x' // inspection
D' r' U r U' r' u R' u // cross
U U' R U' R' U U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R R2' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z2 // inspection
r U' r' R' U L2 // cross
R' U2 R y L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
R' U2 R U R' U R U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.07	72	4.48	78	4.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.99	12	3.01	13	3.26		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	34.3%	33.3%
F2L	8.93	35	3.92	39	4.37		F2L/Total	55.6%	48.6%	50.0%
LL	7.14	37	5.18	39	5.46		LL/Total	44.4%	51.4%	50.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 U' L' B L' B' U' F' D R'

z2 // inspection
r U' r' R' U L2 // cross
R' U2 R y L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U' R U R' U' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U' R' U2 R U R' U R U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R R2' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' L2 B L' B'

z2 // inspection
R' B' L F' u' L u // cross
U' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' y' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair (EO)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.76	57	4.47	66	5.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	13	3.86	14	4.15		Cross+1/F2L	41.4%	36.1%	33.3%
F2L	8.14	36	4.42	42	5.16		F2L/Total	63.8%	63.2%	63.6%
LL	4.62	21	4.55	24	5.19		LL/Total	36.2%	36.8%	36.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B' R2 U2 R' L2 B L' B'

z2 // inspection
R' B' L F' u' L u // cross
U' R U' R' R' U R // 1st pair
U U L' U' L L U L' // 2nd pair
U U U' R U' U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair (EO)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' U' R' // OCLL
U U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x2 // inspection
r U2 x2' R U' l' // cross
U' R U R' U R' U R // 1st pair
y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' l' U' l // OLL(CP)
y U2' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.76	54	4.23	63	4.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.41	13	3.81	15	4.40		Cross+1/F2L	42.5%	43.3%	40.5%
F2L	8.02	30	3.74	37	4.61		F2L/Total	62.9%	55.6%	58.7%
LL	4.74	24	5.06	26	5.49		LL/Total	37.1%	44.4%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F L D L D L' D' L D

x2 // inspection
r U U x2' R U' l' // cross
U' R U R' U R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' U' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U2 R R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' l' l l' U' l // OLL(CP)
U' U' y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
U L F' U' R2 D' // cross
U2' R U' R' U2 y L U L' // 1st pair
R U2' R' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.50	60	4.80	69	5.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.33	14	4.20	17	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	38.9%	39.5%
F2L	7.70	36	4.68	43	5.58		F2L/Total	61.6%	60.0%	62.3%
LL	4.80	24	5.00	26	5.42		LL/Total	38.4%	40.0%	37.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F' R

z2 // inspection
U L F' U' R2 D' // cross
U' U' R U' R' U U y L U L' // 1st pair
U U' R U' U' R' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R R U R' // 3rd pair
U U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R x D R' x' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.72	60.33	4.74	67.67	5.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.48	14.67	4.22	16.33	4.70		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	41.1%	39.5%
F2L	8.04	35.67	4.44	41.33	5.14		F2L/Total	63.2%	59.1%	61.1%
LL	4.68	24.67	5.27	26.33	5.62		LL/Total	36.8%	40.9%	38.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.35	62.60	4.69	70.00	5.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.55	14.00	3.94	15.80	4.45		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	39.3%	38.3%
F2L	8.15	35.60	4.37	41.20	5.06		F2L/Total	61.1%	56.9%	58.9%
LL	5.20	27.00	5.19	28.80	5.54		LL/Total	38.9%	43.1%	41.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.50	54	5.54	63	5.85[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.33	12	4.93	13	5.48
F2L	7.70	30	5.16	37	5.66
LL	4.62	21	6.18	24	6.18
```






 *Statistical Rankings*


Spoiler: Rank by single






Spoiler: Best solve






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	6.88	2nd	Chris Olson
2	7.64	1st	Nick Stanton
3	8.25	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
4	8.84	4th	Chris Olson
5	9.02	5th	Antoine Cantin
6	9.10	4th	Johan Lillplutten
7	9.13	1st	Chris Olson
8	9.41	3rd	Kevin Costello III
9	9.62	1st	Kevin Zeng
10	9.83	2nd	Everett Kelly

11	9.85	1st	Johan Lillplutten
12	9.86	1st	Kevin Costello III
13	9.91	5th	Chris Olson
14	9.97	5th	Kevin Costello III
15	10.08	3rd	rubikscooter5014
16	10.14	5th	Ian Last
17	10.29	2nd	Kevin Costello III
18	10.37	5th	Riley Woo
19	10.52	4th	Kevin Zeng
20	10.57	4th	Nick Stanton

21	10.68	4th	Eli Lifland
22	10.69	3rd	Chris Olson
23	10.75	2nd	Nick Stanton
24	10.80	5th	Nick Stanton
25	10.80	4th	rubikscooter5015
26	10.93	5th	rubikscooter5016
27	11.00	2nd	Riley Woo
28	11.04	3rd	Nick Stanton
29	11.16	1st	rubikscooter5012
30	11.41	2nd	Johan Lillplutten

31	11.44	5th	Kevin Zeng
32	11.47	1st	Ian Last
33	11.76	2nd	Antoine Cantin
34	12.00	5th	Johan Lillplutten
35	12.12	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
36	12.13	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
37	12.20	2nd	Kevin Zeng
38	12.28	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
39	12.29	4th	Antoine Cantin
40	12.35	4th	Riley Woo

41	12.46	3rd	Eli Lifland
42	12.50	5th	Kareem Hunte
43	12.58	2nd	Eli Lifland
44	12.62	4th	Ian Last
45	12.64	1st	Kareem Hunte
46	12.69	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
47	12.75	1st	Riley Woo
48	12.76	3rd	Kareem Hunte
49	12.76	4th	Kareem Hunte
50	12.77	3rd	Ian Last

51	12.87	5th	Eli Lifland
52	13.07	3rd	Antoine Cantin
53	13.46	2nd	Ian Last
54	13.76	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
55	13.82	3rd	Riley Woo
56	14.23	1st	Eli Lifland
57	15.19	1st	Antoine Cantin
58	15.29	3rd	Kevin Zeng
59	15.91	4th	Kevin Costello III
60	16.07	2nd	Kareem Hunte
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.41	2nd	Chris Olson
2	7.37	5th	Chris Olson
3	7.34	1st	Chris Olson
4	7.07	1st	Kevin Zeng
5	7.01	3rd	Kevin Costello III
6	6.75	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
7	6.70	1st	Johan Lillplutten
8	6.67	4th	Chris Olson
9	6.54	5th	Antoine Cantin
10	6.48	5th	Nick Stanton

11	6.46	5th	Riley Woo
12	6.31	5th	Ian Last
13	6.27	1st	Riley Woo
14	6.19	1st	Ian Last
15	6.19	1st	Kevin Costello III
16	6.07	4th	Riley Woo
17	6.05	4th	Nick Stanton
18	6.02	1st	Nick Stanton
19	6.02	5th	Kevin Costello III
20	5.99	3rd	Chris Olson

21	5.94	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
22	5.93	2nd	Kevin Costello III
23	5.89	4th	Kevin Zeng
24	5.86	4th	Ian Last
25	5.82	2nd	Riley Woo
26	5.80	2nd	Everett Kelly
27	5.75	3rd	Everett Kelly
28	5.71	4th	Johan Lillplutten
29	5.68	5th	Kevin Zeng
30	5.56	3rd	Kevin Zeng

31	5.54	1st	Kareem Hunte
32	5.50	2nd	Ian Last
33	5.49	2nd	Kevin Zeng
34	5.45	4th	Antoine Cantin
35	5.42	5th	Johan Lillplutten
36	5.40	2nd	Nick Stanton
37	5.37	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
38	5.34	3rd	Nick Stanton
39	5.20	3rd	Antoine Cantin
40	5.19	2nd	Antoine Cantin

41	5.19	4th	Everett Kelly
42	5.11	1st	Everett Kelly
43	4.96	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
44	4.95	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
45	4.84	4th	Kevin Costello III
46	4.80	5th	Kareem Hunte
47	4.65	3rd	Eli Lifland
48	4.56	3rd	Riley Woo
49	4.54	1st	Antoine Cantin
50	4.54	3rd	Ian Last

51	4.50	1st	Eli Lifland
52	4.48	2nd	Kareem Hunte
53	4.47	3rd	Kareem Hunte
54	4.45	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
55	4.45	2nd	Eli Lifland
56	4.31	4th	Eli Lifland
57	4.27	5th	Eli Lifland
58	4.23	4th	Kareem Hunte
59	4.12	5th	Everett Kelly
60	3.92	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.52	1st	Kevin Zeng
2	8.00	1st	Chris Olson
3	7.99	2nd	Chris Olson
4	7.87	5th	Chris Olson
5	7.82	1st	Johan Lillplutten
6	7.65	3rd	Kevin Costello III
7	7.24	4th	Chris Olson
8	7.22	5th	Nick Stanton
9	7.21	5th	Antoine Cantin
10	7.14	1st	Riley Woo

11	7.14	5th	Riley Woo
12	7.11	3rd	Chris Olson
13	7.10	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
14	7.02	5th	Kevin Costello III
15	6.91	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
16	6.91	4th	Nick Stanton
17	6.90	5th	Ian Last
18	6.88	4th	Riley Woo
19	6.81	4th	Johan Lillplutten
20	6.63	1st	Ian Last

21	6.61	2nd	Everett Kelly
22	6.61	2nd	Kevin Costello III
23	6.59	1st	Kevin Costello III
24	6.58	5th	Johan Lillplutten
25	6.55	3rd	Everett Kelly
26	6.54	1st	Nick Stanton
27	6.54	3rd	Kevin Zeng
28	6.50	4th	Ian Last
29	6.48	2nd	Kevin Zeng
30	6.47	5th	Kevin Zeng

31	6.46	4th	Kevin Zeng
32	6.45	2nd	Riley Woo
33	6.18	1st	Everett Kelly
34	6.17	2nd	Ian Last
35	6.11	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
36	6.04	3rd	Antoine Cantin
37	5.98	3rd	Nick Stanton
38	5.94	4th	Antoine Cantin
39	5.93	4th	Everett Kelly
40	5.87	2nd	Antoine Cantin

41	5.86	2nd	Nick Stanton
42	5.85	1st	Kareem Hunte
43	5.83	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
44	5.61	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
45	5.53	4th	Kevin Costello III
46	5.52	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
47	5.52	5th	Kareem Hunte
48	5.40	3rd	Ian Last
49	5.17	3rd	Kareem Hunte
50	5.13	1st	Antoine Cantin

51	5.09	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
52	4.98	3rd	Eli Lifland
53	4.94	4th	Kareem Hunte
54	4.92	3rd	Riley Woo
55	4.92	1st	Eli Lifland
56	4.85	2nd	Kareem Hunte
57	4.85	2nd	Eli Lifland
58	4.76	5th	Everett Kelly
59	4.68	4th	Eli Lifland
60	4.51	5th	Eli Lifland
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	45	5th	Everett Kelly
2	46	1st	Nick Stanton
3	46	4th	Eli Lifland
4	49	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
5	51	2nd	Chris Olson
6	52	4th	Johan Lillplutten
7	54	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
8	54	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
9	54	4th	Kareem Hunte
10	55	5th	Eli Lifland

11	56	4th	Everett Kelly
12	56	2nd	Eli Lifland
13	57	1st	Everett Kelly
14	57	2nd	Everett Kelly
15	57	3rd	Kareem Hunte
16	58	3rd	Everett Kelly
17	58	2nd	Nick Stanton
18	58	3rd	Ian Last
19	58	3rd	Eli Lifland
20	59	4th	Chris Olson

21	59	3rd	Nick Stanton
22	59	5th	Antoine Cantin
23	60	5th	Kevin Costello III
24	60	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
25	60	5th	Kareem Hunte
26	61	1st	Kevin Costello III
27	61	2nd	Kevin Costello III
28	61	2nd	Antoine Cantin
29	62	4th	Kevin Zeng
30	63	3rd	Riley Woo

31	63	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
32	64	3rd	Chris Olson
33	64	4th	Nick Stanton
34	64	2nd	Riley Woo
35	64	5th	Ian Last
36	64	1st	Eli Lifland
37	65	5th	Johan Lillplutten
38	65	5th	Kevin Zeng
39	66	3rd	Kevin Costello III
40	66	1st	Johan Lillplutten

41	66	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
42	67	1st	Chris Olson
43	67	2nd	Kevin Zeng
44	67	5th	Riley Woo
45	67	4th	Antoine Cantin
46	68	1st	Kevin Zeng
47	68	3rd	Antoine Cantin
48	69	1st	Antoine Cantin
49	70	5th	Nick Stanton
50	70	1st	Kareem Hunte

51	71	1st	Ian Last
52	72	2nd	Kareem Hunte
53	73	5th	Chris Olson
54	74	2nd	Ian Last
55	74	4th	Ian Last
56	75	4th	Riley Woo
57	77	4th	Kevin Costello III
58	77	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
59	80	1st	Riley Woo
60	85	3rd	Kevin Zeng
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	50	1st	Nick Stanton
2	50	4th	Eli Lifland
3	52	5th	Everett Kelly
4	55	2nd	Chris Olson
5	57	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
6	58	5th	Eli Lifland
7	61	2nd	Eli Lifland
8	62	4th	Johan Lillplutten
9	62	3rd	Eli Lifland
10	63	2nd	Nick Stanton

11	63	4th	AnAverageCuber
12	64	4th	Chris Olson
13	64	4th	Everett Kelly
14	65	1st	Kevin Costello III
15	65	2nd	Everett Kelly
16	65	5th	Antoine Cantin
17	66	3rd	Everett Kelly
18	66	3rd	Nick Stanton
19	66	3rd	AnAverageCuber
20	67	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach

21	68	2nd	Kevin Costello III
22	68	4th	Kevin Zeng
23	68	3rd	Riley Woo
24	68	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
25	69	1st	Everett Kelly
26	69	2nd	Antoine Cantin
27	69	3rd	Ian Last
28	69	5th	AnAverageCuber
29	70	5th	Kevin Costello III
30	70	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach

31	70	5th	Ian Last
32	70	1st	Eli Lifland
33	71	2nd	Riley Woo
34	72	3rd	Kevin Costello III
35	73	1st	Chris Olson
36	73	4th	Nick Stanton
37	73	4th	Antoine Cantin
38	74	5th	Kevin Zeng
39	74	5th	Riley Woo
40	74	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach

41	74	1st	AnAverageCuber
42	75	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
43	76	3rd	Chris Olson
44	76	1st	Ian Last
45	77	1st	Johan Lillplutten
46	78	5th	Chris Olson
47	78	5th	Nick Stanton
48	78	1st	Antoine Cantin
49	78	2nd	AnAverageCuber
50	79	5th	Johan Lillplutten

51	79	2nd	Kevin Zeng
52	79	3rd	Antoine Cantin
53	81	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
54	82	1st	Kevin Zeng
55	82	4th	Ian Last
56	83	2nd	Ian Last
57	85	4th	Riley Woo
58	88	4th	Kevin Costello III
59	91	1st	Riley Woo
60	100	3rd	Kevin Zeng
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	4.24	2nd	Chris Olson
2	5.12	4th	Chris Olson
3	5.23	4th	Johan Lillplutten
4	5.40	5th	Nick Stanton
5	5.53	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
6	5.64	1st	Johan Lillplutten
7	5.65	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
8	5.83	1st	Kevin Zeng
9	5.88	2nd	Kevin Costello III
10	5.90	2nd	Everett Kelly

11	5.92	3rd	Kevin Costello III
12	5.92	1st	Nick Stanton
13	5.97	1st	Chris Olson
14	6.07	1st	Kevin Costello III
15	6.08	5th	Ian Last
16	6.26	5th	Kevin Costello III
17	6.27	3rd	Everett Kelly
18	6.28	5th	Kevin Zeng
19	6.30	2nd	Kevin Zeng
20	6.38	5th	Antoine Cantin

21	6.40	5th	Chris Olson
22	6.45	4th	Everett Kelly
23	6.49	2nd	Nick Stanton
24	6.51	1st	Ian Last
25	6.57	2nd	Riley Woo
26	6.61	4th	Kevin Zeng
27	6.71	3rd	Kevin Zeng
28	6.76	2nd	Antoine Cantin
29	6.79	5th	Everett Kelly
30	6.84	3rd	Chris Olson

31	6.86	5th	Riley Woo
32	6.94	4th	Ian Last
33	7.00	1st	Everett Kelly
34	7.02	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
35	7.03	4th	Nick Stanton
36	7.17	4th	Riley Woo
37	7.44	5th	Johan Lillplutten
38	7.63	3rd	Nick Stanton
39	7.70	5th	Kareem Hunte
40	7.76	4th	Eli Lifland

41	7.77	3rd	Riley Woo
42	7.80	4th	Antoine Cantin
43	7.95	1st	Kareem Hunte
44	7.97	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
45	7.97	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
46	8.02	4th	Kareem Hunte
47	8.08	3rd	Eli Lifland
48	8.09	2nd	Ian Last
49	8.12	3rd	Antoine Cantin
50	8.14	3rd	Kareem Hunte

51	8.54	1st	Riley Woo
52	8.64	3rd	Ian Last
53	8.74	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
54	8.91	2nd	Eli Lifland
55	8.93	2nd	Kareem Hunte
56	9.02	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
57	9.82	4th	Kevin Costello III
58	10.36	1st	Eli Lifland
59	10.65	5th	Eli Lifland
60	11.98	1st	Antoine Cantin
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.96	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
2	7.72	1st	Kevin Zeng
3	7.03	5th	Chris Olson
4	6.85	5th	Nick Stanton
5	6.84	2nd	Chris Olson
6	6.76	3rd	Kevin Costello III
7	6.74	5th	Ian Last
8	6.56	1st	Johan Lillplutten
9	6.53	1st	Chris Olson
10	6.43	3rd	Chris Olson

11	6.30	1st	Ian Last
12	6.27	5th	Riley Woo
13	6.26	1st	Kevin Costello III
14	6.25	1st	Nick Stanton
15	6.25	4th	Chris Olson
16	6.23	5th	Kevin Costello III
17	6.12	2nd	Kevin Costello III
18	6.11	3rd	Kevin Zeng
19	6.05	4th	Kevin Zeng
20	5.96	5th	Antoine Cantin

21	5.92	2nd	Antoine Cantin
22	5.89	5th	Kevin Zeng
23	5.78	2nd	Riley Woo
24	5.76	2nd	Everett Kelly
25	5.74	3rd	Everett Kelly
26	5.74	1st	Riley Woo
27	5.74	4th	Johan Lillplutten
28	5.62	4th	Ian Last
29	5.58	4th	Riley Woo
30	5.55	4th	Nick Stanton

31	5.53	3rd	Riley Woo
32	5.44	2nd	Ian Last
33	5.24	2nd	Nick Stanton
34	5.17	3rd	Antoine Cantin
35	5.16	1st	Kareem Hunte
36	5.09	4th	Kevin Costello III
37	4.98	3rd	Nick Stanton
38	4.96	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
39	4.92	2nd	Kevin Zeng
40	4.71	1st	Everett Kelly

41	4.68	5th	Kareem Hunte
42	4.65	4th	Everett Kelly
43	4.57	5th	Johan Lillplutten
44	4.49	4th	Antoine Cantin
45	4.46	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
46	4.42	3rd	Kareem Hunte
47	4.14	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
48	4.13	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
49	4.12	5th	Everett Kelly
50	4.09	1st	Antoine Cantin

51	4.08	3rd	Eli Lifland
52	4.05	1st	Eli Lifland
53	4.05	3rd	Ian Last
54	3.94	5th	Eli Lifland
55	3.92	2nd	Kareem Hunte
56	3.88	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
57	3.74	4th	Kareem Hunte
58	3.74	4th	Eli Lifland
59	3.70	2nd	Eli Lifland
60	3.64	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.09	1st	Kevin Zeng
2	8.68	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
3	7.98	1st	Johan Lillplutten
4	7.96	5th	Nick Stanton
5	7.81	5th	Chris Olson
6	7.77	3rd	Kevin Costello III
7	7.75	3rd	Chris Olson
8	7.55	2nd	Chris Olson
9	7.40	5th	Ian Last
10	7.37	1st	Chris Olson

11	7.35	5th	Kevin Costello III
12	7.27	4th	Johan Lillplutten
13	7.15	3rd	Kevin Zeng
14	7.14	5th	Riley Woo
15	7.03	4th	Chris Olson
16	6.97	2nd	Kevin Costello III
17	6.91	1st	Ian Last
18	6.90	5th	Antoine Cantin
19	6.85	5th	Kevin Zeng
20	6.81	4th	Kevin Zeng

21	6.76	1st	Nick Stanton
22	6.75	1st	Kevin Costello III
23	6.70	3rd	Everett Kelly
24	6.69	4th	Nick Stanton
25	6.67	1st	Riley Woo
26	6.66	2nd	Antoine Cantin
27	6.63	4th	Ian Last
28	6.61	2nd	Everett Kelly
29	6.30	2nd	Ian Last
30	6.29	1st	Everett Kelly

31	6.28	3rd	Antoine Cantin
32	6.28	4th	Riley Woo
33	6.24	2nd	Riley Woo
34	6.19	2nd	Kevin Zeng
35	6.05	3rd	Riley Woo
36	6.05	5th	Johan Lillplutten
37	6.02	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
38	5.90	3rd	Nick Stanton
39	5.86	2nd	Nick Stanton
40	5.70	4th	Kevin Costello III

41	5.66	1st	Kareem Hunte
42	5.58	5th	Kareem Hunte
43	5.58	4th	Everett Kelly
44	5.49	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
45	5.41	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
46	5.40	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
47	5.26	4th	Antoine Cantin
48	5.21	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
49	5.16	3rd	Kareem Hunte
50	5.09	3rd	Ian Last

51	4.86	5th	Everett Kelly
52	4.76	1st	Antoine Cantin
53	4.64	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
54	4.63	1st	Eli Lifland
55	4.61	4th	Kareem Hunte
56	4.37	2nd	Kareem Hunte
57	4.33	3rd	Eli Lifland
58	4.23	5th	Eli Lifland
59	4.12	4th	Eli Lifland
60	4.04	2nd	Eli Lifland
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	28	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
2	28	5th	Everett Kelly
3	29	2nd	Chris Olson
4	29	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
5	29	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
6	29	4th	Eli Lifland
7	30	4th	Johan Lillplutten
8	30	4th	Everett Kelly
9	30	4th	Kareem Hunte
10	31	2nd	Kevin Zeng

11	32	4th	Chris Olson
12	33	1st	Everett Kelly
13	33	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
14	33	2nd	Eli Lifland
15	33	3rd	Eli Lifland
16	34	5th	Johan Lillplutten
17	34	2nd	Everett Kelly
18	34	2nd	Nick Stanton
19	35	4th	Antoine Cantin
20	35	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach

21	35	3rd	Ian Last
22	35	2nd	Kareem Hunte
23	36	2nd	Kevin Costello III
24	36	3rd	Everett Kelly
25	36	3rd	Kareem Hunte
26	36	5th	Kareem Hunte
27	37	1st	Johan Lillplutten
28	37	1st	Nick Stanton
29	37	5th	Nick Stanton
30	37	5th	Kevin Zeng

31	38	1st	Kevin Costello III
32	38	3rd	Nick Stanton
33	38	2nd	Riley Woo
34	38	5th	Antoine Cantin
35	39	1st	Chris Olson
36	39	5th	Kevin Costello III
37	39	4th	Nick Stanton
38	39	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
39	39	4th	Ian Last
40	40	3rd	Kevin Costello III

41	40	4th	Kevin Zeng
42	40	4th	Riley Woo
43	40	2nd	Antoine Cantin
44	41	3rd	Kevin Zeng
45	41	1st	Ian Last
46	41	5th	Ian Last
47	41	1st	Kareem Hunte
48	42	3rd	Antoine Cantin
49	42	1st	Eli Lifland
50	42	5th	Eli Lifland

51	43	3rd	Riley Woo
52	43	5th	Riley Woo
53	44	3rd	Chris Olson
54	44	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
55	44	2nd	Ian Last
56	45	5th	Chris Olson
57	45	1st	Kevin Zeng
58	49	1st	Riley Woo
59	49	1st	Antoine Cantin
60	50	4th	Kevin Costello III
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	32	2nd	Chris Olson
2	32	4th	Eli Lifland
3	33	5th	Everett Kelly
4	34	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
5	35	3rd	Eli Lifland
6	36	4th	Chris Olson
7	36	4th	Everett Kelly
8	36	2nd	Eli Lifland
9	37	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
10	37	4th	Kareem Hunte

11	38	4th	Johan Lillplutten
12	38	2nd	Nick Stanton
13	38	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
14	39	2nd	Everett Kelly
15	39	2nd	Kevin Zeng
16	39	2nd	Kareem Hunte
17	40	1st	Nick Stanton
18	41	1st	Kevin Costello III
19	41	2nd	Kevin Costello III
20	41	2nd	Riley Woo

21	41	4th	Antoine Cantin
22	42	3rd	Everett Kelly
23	42	3rd	Kareem Hunte
24	43	5th	Nick Stanton
25	43	5th	Kevin Zeng
26	43	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
27	43	5th	Kareem Hunte
28	44	1st	Chris Olson
29	44	1st	Everett Kelly
30	44	5th	Antoine Cantin

31	44	3rd	Ian Last
32	45	1st	Johan Lillplutten
33	45	5th	Johan Lillplutten
34	45	3rd	Nick Stanton
35	45	4th	Kevin Zeng
36	45	4th	Riley Woo
37	45	2nd	Antoine Cantin
38	45	1st	Ian Last
39	45	5th	Ian Last
40	45	5th	Eli Lifland

41	45	1st	Kareem Hunte
42	46	3rd	Kevin Costello III
43	46	5th	Kevin Costello III
44	46	4th	Ian Last
45	47	4th	Nick Stanton
46	47	3rd	Riley Woo
47	47	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
48	48	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
49	48	3rd	Kevin Zeng
50	48	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach

51	48	1st	Eli Lifland
52	49	5th	Riley Woo
53	50	5th	Chris Olson
54	51	3rd	Antoine Cantin
55	51	2nd	Ian Last
56	53	3rd	Chris Olson
57	53	1st	Kevin Zeng
58	56	4th	Kevin Costello III
59	57	1st	Riley Woo
60	57	1st	Antoine Cantin
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.72	1st	Nick Stanton
2	2.22	5th	Eli Lifland
3	2.60	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
4	2.64	5th	Antoine Cantin
5	2.64	2nd	Chris Olson
6	2.92	4th	Eli Lifland
7	3.16	1st	Chris Olson
8	3.21	1st	Antoine Cantin
9	3.41	3rd	Nick Stanton
10	3.49	3rd	Kevin Costello III

11	3.51	5th	Riley Woo
12	3.51	5th	Chris Olson
13	3.54	4th	Nick Stanton
14	3.54	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
15	3.67	2nd	Eli Lifland
16	3.71	5th	Kevin Costello III
17	3.72	4th	Chris Olson
18	3.79	1st	Kevin Costello III
19	3.79	1st	Kevin Zeng
20	3.81	3rd	Everett Kelly

21	3.85	3rd	Chris Olson
22	3.87	1st	Eli Lifland
23	3.87	4th	Johan Lillplutten
24	3.88	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
25	3.91	4th	Kevin Zeng
26	3.93	2nd	Everett Kelly
27	4.05	3rd	Riley Woo
28	4.06	5th	Ian Last
29	4.13	3rd	Ian Last
30	4.14	5th	Everett Kelly

31	4.15	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
32	4.16	1st	Everett Kelly
33	4.21	1st	Johan Lillplutten
34	4.21	1st	Riley Woo
35	4.26	2nd	Nick Stanton
36	4.35	4th	Everett Kelly
37	4.38	3rd	Eli Lifland
38	4.41	2nd	Kevin Costello III
39	4.43	2nd	Riley Woo
40	4.49	4th	Antoine Cantin

41	4.56	5th	Johan Lillplutten
42	4.62	3rd	Kareem Hunte
43	4.69	1st	Kareem Hunte
44	4.72	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
45	4.74	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
46	4.74	4th	Kareem Hunte
47	4.80	5th	Kareem Hunte
48	4.95	3rd	Antoine Cantin
49	4.96	1st	Ian Last
50	5.00	2nd	Antoine Cantin

51	5.11	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
52	5.16	5th	Kevin Zeng
53	5.18	4th	Riley Woo
54	5.37	2nd	Ian Last
55	5.40	5th	Nick Stanton
56	5.68	4th	Ian Last
57	5.90	2nd	Kevin Zeng
58	6.09	4th	Kevin Costello III
59	7.14	2nd	Kareem Hunte
60	8.58	3rd	Kevin Zeng
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.86	1st	Chris Olson
2	8.51	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
3	8.33	2nd	Chris Olson
4	8.08	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
5	7.98	5th	Chris Olson
6	7.95	5th	Antoine Cantin
7	7.63	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
8	7.47	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
9	7.45	3rd	Kevin Costello III
10	7.36	1st	Riley Woo

11	7.26	4th	Chris Olson
12	7.13	4th	Antoine Cantin
13	7.06	4th	Nick Stanton
14	6.89	1st	Johan Lillplutten
15	6.84	5th	Riley Woo
16	6.80	5th	Johan Lillplutten
17	6.76	4th	Riley Woo
18	6.36	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
19	6.27	2nd	Eli Lifland
20	6.23	1st	Antoine Cantin

21	6.18	1st	Kareem Hunte
22	6.16	4th	Ian Last
23	6.16	3rd	Nick Stanton
24	6.11	5th	Nick Stanton
25	6.10	2nd	Kevin Zeng
26	6.07	1st	Kevin Costello III
27	6.07	1st	Kevin Zeng
28	6.05	1st	Ian Last
29	5.98	4th	Everett Kelly
30	5.87	2nd	Riley Woo

31	5.86	5th	Eli Lifland
32	5.85	2nd	Everett Kelly
33	5.82	4th	Eli Lifland
34	5.77	3rd	Everett Kelly
35	5.77	1st	Everett Kelly
36	5.71	3rd	Eli Lifland
37	5.68	1st	Eli Lifland
38	5.68	4th	Johan Lillplutten
39	5.67	2nd	Kevin Costello III
40	5.67	5th	Ian Last

41	5.66	5th	Kevin Costello III
42	5.63	2nd	Nick Stanton
43	5.63	4th	Kevin Zeng
44	5.59	2nd	Ian Last
45	5.57	3rd	Ian Last
46	5.43	5th	Kevin Zeng
47	5.25	3rd	Antoine Cantin
48	5.23	1st	Nick Stanton
49	5.19	3rd	Chris Olson
50	5.18	2nd	Kareem Hunte

51	5.13	3rd	Kevin Zeng
52	5.06	4th	Kareem Hunte
53	5.00	5th	Kareem Hunte
54	4.94	3rd	Riley Woo
55	4.89	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
56	4.55	3rd	Kareem Hunte
57	4.43	4th	Kevin Costello III
58	4.20	2nd	Antoine Cantin
59	4.11	5th	Everett Kelly
60	4.01	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.18	1st	Chris Olson
2	8.85	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
3	8.71	2nd	Chris Olson
4	8.51	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
5	8.08	1st	Riley Woo
6	7.98	5th	Chris Olson
7	7.95	5th	Antoine Cantin
8	7.72	4th	Riley Woo
9	7.65	1st	Kevin Zeng
10	7.63	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach

11	7.60	1st	Johan Lillplutten
12	7.53	4th	Chris Olson
13	7.47	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
14	7.46	5th	Johan Lillplutten
15	7.45	3rd	Kevin Costello III
16	7.34	4th	Nick Stanton
17	7.13	4th	Antoine Cantin
18	7.12	5th	Riley Woo
19	6.81	2nd	Eli Lifland
20	6.78	2nd	Kevin Zeng

21	6.77	2nd	Riley Woo
22	6.62	2nd	Everett Kelly
23	6.57	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
24	6.54	1st	Antoine Cantin
25	6.48	5th	Nick Stanton
26	6.47	5th	Kevin Costello III
27	6.44	4th	Everett Kelly
28	6.34	4th	Ian Last
29	6.33	1st	Kevin Costello III
30	6.30	3rd	Everett Kelly

31	6.25	1st	Ian Last
32	6.20	4th	Johan Lillplutten
33	6.18	1st	Kareem Hunte
34	6.16	4th	Eli Lifland
35	6.16	3rd	Eli Lifland
36	6.16	3rd	Nick Stanton
37	6.16	5th	Ian Last
38	6.12	2nd	Kevin Costello III
39	6.06	3rd	Kevin Zeng
40	6.05	3rd	Ian Last

41	6.01	1st	Everett Kelly
42	6.01	5th	Kevin Zeng
43	5.97	3rd	Chris Olson
44	5.96	2nd	Ian Last
45	5.88	4th	Kevin Zeng
46	5.87	2nd	Nick Stanton
47	5.86	5th	Eli Lifland
48	5.81	1st	Nick Stanton
49	5.68	1st	Eli Lifland
50	5.68	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach

51	5.66	3rd	Antoine Cantin
52	5.49	4th	Kareem Hunte
53	5.46	2nd	Kareem Hunte
54	5.42	5th	Kareem Hunte
55	5.25	4th	Kevin Costello III
56	5.19	3rd	Kareem Hunte
57	5.19	3rd	Riley Woo
58	4.85	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
59	4.80	2nd	Antoine Cantin
60	4.59	5th	Everett Kelly
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Festest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9	1st	Nick Stanton
2	13	5th	Eli Lifland
3	17	5th	Everett Kelly
4	17	4th	Eli Lifland
5	19	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
6	20	3rd	Chris Olson
7	20	3rd	Riley Woo
8	20	1st	Antoine Cantin
9	21	5th	Kevin Costello III
10	21	3rd	Johan Lillplutten

11	21	3rd	Nick Stanton
12	21	2nd	Antoine Cantin
13	21	5th	Antoine Cantin
14	21	3rd	Kareem Hunte
15	22	2nd	Chris Olson
16	22	4th	Johan Lillplutten
17	22	3rd	Everett Kelly
18	22	4th	Kevin Zeng
19	22	1st	Eli Lifland
20	23	1st	Kevin Costello III

21	23	2nd	Everett Kelly
22	23	1st	Kevin Zeng
23	23	3rd	Ian Last
24	23	5th	Ian Last
25	23	2nd	Eli Lifland
26	24	1st	Everett Kelly
27	24	2nd	Nick Stanton
28	24	5th	Riley Woo
29	24	4th	Kareem Hunte
30	24	5th	Kareem Hunte

31	25	2nd	Kevin Costello III
32	25	4th	Nick Stanton
33	25	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
34	25	3rd	Eli Lifland
35	26	3rd	Kevin Costello III
36	26	4th	Everett Kelly
37	26	2nd	Riley Woo
38	26	3rd	Antoine Cantin
39	27	4th	Chris Olson
40	27	4th	Kevin Costello III

41	27	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
42	28	1st	Chris Olson
43	28	5th	Chris Olson
44	28	5th	Kevin Zeng
45	29	1st	Johan Lillplutten
46	29	1st	Kareem Hunte
47	30	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
48	30	1st	Ian Last
49	30	2nd	Ian Last
50	31	5th	Johan Lillplutten

51	31	1st	Riley Woo
52	31	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
53	32	4th	Antoine Cantin
54	33	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
55	33	5th	Nick Stanton
56	35	4th	Riley Woo
57	35	4th	Ian Last
58	36	2nd	Kevin Zeng
59	37	2nd	Kareem Hunte
60	44	3rd	Kevin Zeng
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Festest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	10	1st	Nick Stanton
2	13	5th	Eli Lifland
3	18	4th	Eli Lifland
4	19	5th	Everett Kelly
5	21	3rd	Nick Stanton
6	21	3rd	Riley Woo
7	21	1st	Antoine Cantin
8	21	5th	Antoine Cantin
9	22	1st	Eli Lifland
10	23	2nd	Chris Olson

11	23	3rd	Chris Olson
12	23	3rd	Johan Lillplutten
13	23	4th	Kevin Zeng
14	23	3rd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
15	24	1st	Kevin Costello III
16	24	5th	Kevin Costello III
17	24	4th	Johan Lillplutten
18	24	3rd	Everett Kelly
19	24	2nd	Antoine Cantin
20	24	3rd	Kareem Hunte

21	25	1st	Everett Kelly
22	25	2nd	Nick Stanton
23	25	5th	Riley Woo
24	25	3rd	Ian Last
25	25	5th	Ian Last
26	25	2nd	Eli Lifland
27	26	3rd	Kevin Costello III
28	26	2nd	Everett Kelly
29	26	4th	Nick Stanton
30	26	4th	Kareem Hunte

31	26	5th	Kareem Hunte
32	27	2nd	Kevin Costello III
33	27	1st	Ranzha V. Emodrach
34	27	3rd	Eli Lifland
35	28	4th	Chris Olson
36	28	5th	Chris Olson
37	28	4th	Everett Kelly
38	28	3rd	Antoine Cantin
39	29	1st	Chris Olson
40	29	1st	Kevin Zeng

41	29	2nd	Ranzha V. Emodrach
42	29	1st	Kareem Hunte
43	30	2nd	Riley Woo
44	31	5th	Kevin Zeng
45	31	4th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
46	31	5th	Ranzha V. Emodrach
47	31	1st	Ian Last
48	32	4th	Kevin Costello III
49	32	1st	Johan Lillplutten
50	32	4th	Antoine Cantin

51	32	2nd	Ian Last
52	33	2nd	Johan Lillplutten
53	34	5th	Johan Lillplutten
54	34	1st	Riley Woo
55	35	5th	Nick Stanton
56	36	4th	Ian Last
57	39	2nd	Kareem Hunte
58	40	2nd	Kevin Zeng
59	40	4th	Riley Woo
60	52	3rd	Kevin Zeng
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```












Spoiler: Rank by average






Spoiler: Best solve average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	9.29	Chris Olson
2	10.04	Kevin Costello III
3	10.12	Johan Lillplutten
4	10.60	Everett Kelly
5	10.71	Nick Stanton
6	11.39	Kevin Zeng
7	12.03	Riley Woo
8	12.37	Antoine Cantin
9	12.37	Ranzha V. Emodrach
10	12.29	Ian Last
11	12.64	Eli Lifland
12	12.72	Kareem Hunte
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.14	Chris Olson
2	6.42	Johan Lillplutten
3	6.07	Riley Woo
4	6.04	Kevin Costello III
5	5.98	Nick Stanton
6	5.68	Kevin Zeng
7	5.51	Ian Last
8	5.28	Antoine Cantin
9	5.00	Everett Kelly
10	4.93	Ranzha V. Emodrach
11	4.74	Kareem Hunte
12	4.46	Eli Lifland
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.71	Chris Olson
2	7.25	Johan Lillplutten
3	6.84	Riley Woo
4	6.74	Kevin Costello III
5	6.66	Nick Stanton
6	6.47	Kevin Zeng
7	6.16	Ian Last
8	5.95	Antoine Cantin
9	5.82	Ranzha V. Emodrach
10	5.72	Everett Kelly
11	5.32	Kareem Hunte
12	4.77	Eli Lifland
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	53.00	Everett Kelly
2	56.33	Eli Lifland
3	60.33	Kareem Hunte
4	60.67	Kevin Costello III
5	61.00	Ranzha V. Emodrach
6	64.00	Nick Stanton
7	64.67	Kevin Zeng
8	65.00	Johan Lillplutten
9	65.33	Antoine Cantin
10	66.33	Chris Olson
11	67.67	Ian Last
12	73.00	Riley Woo
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	60.33	Eli Lifland
2	60.67	Everett Kelly
3	67.67	Kevin Costello III
4	67.67	Kareem Hunte
5	71.33	Nick Stanton
6	71.67	Chris Olson
7	72.00	Ranzha V. Emodrach
8	73.33	Johan Lillplutten
9	73.67	Kevin Zeng
10	73.67	Antoine Cantin
11	75.67	Ian Last
12	82.33	Riley Woo
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
1	5.47	Johan Lillplutten
2	5.83	Chris Olson
3	6.07	Kevin Costello III
4	6.31	Nick Stanton
5	6.40	Kevin Zeng
6	6.50	Everett Kelly
7	7.36	Ian Last
8	7.43	Riley Woo
9	7.56	Antoine Cantin
10	7.91	Ranzha V. Emodrach
11	8.04	Kareem Hunte
12	9.21	Eli Lifland
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.77	Johan Lillplutten
2	6.63	Chris Olson
3	6.21	Kevin Costello III
4	5.81	Nick Stanton
5	5.70	Riley Woo
6	5.63	Kevin Zeng
7	5.21	Ian Last
8	5.16	Antoine Cantin
9	4.82	Everett Kelly
10	4.44	Kareem Hunte
11	4.26	Ranzha V. Emodrach
12	3.91	Eli Lifland
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.99	Johan Lillplutten
2	7.43	Chris Olson
3	7.03	Kevin Costello III
4	6.77	Nick Stanton
5	6.62	Kevin Zeng
6	6.42	Riley Woo
7	6.11	Ian Last
8	6.04	Antoine Cantin
9	5.69	Everett Kelly
10	5.44	Ranzha V. Emodrach
11	5.14	Kareem Hunte
12	4.20	Eli Lifland
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	31.33	Everett Kelly
2	33.67	Ranzha V. Emodrach
3	35.67	Kareem Hunte
4	36.00	Kevin Zeng
5	36.00	Eli Lifland
6	36.67	Nick Stanton
7	37.00	Johan Lillplutten
8	37.67	Kevin Costello III
9	38.33	Ian Last
10	38.67	Chris Olson
11	39.00	Antoine Cantin
12	42.33	Riley Woo
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	37.00	Everett Kelly
2	38.67	Eli Lifland
3	41.33	Kareem Hunte
4	42.33	Kevin Zeng
5	42.67	Kevin Costello III
6	42.67	Nick Stanton
7	43.00	Ranzha V. Emodrach
8	43.33	Chris Olson
9	43.67	Johan Lillplutten
10	45.00	Ian Last
11	45.67	Antoine Cantin
12	47.67	Riley Woo
[B]	ETM	Cuber	Time[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	3.42	Eli Lifland
2	3.46	Chris Olson
3	3.97	Kevin Costello III
4	3.99	Johan Lillplutten
5	4.10	Everett Kelly
6	4.40	Nick Stanton
7	4.46	Ranzha V. Emodrach
8	4.61	Riley Woo
9	4.68	Kareem Hunte
10	4.81	Antoine Cantin
11	4.92	Ian Last
12	4.99	Kevin Zeng
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.99	Chris Olson
2	7.02	Johan Lillplutten
3	6.66	Riley Woo
4	6.21	Nick Stanton
5	6.13	Ranzha V. Emodrach
6	5.96	Ian Last
7	5.94	Eli Lifland
8	5.79	Kevin Costello III
9	5.74	Kevin Zeng
10	5.47	Antoine Cantin
11	5.28	Everett Kelly
12	5.27	Kareem Hunte
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.18	Chris Olson
2	7.53	Riley Woo
3	7.44	Johan Lillplutten
4	6.52	Nick Stanton
5	6.51	Ranzha V. Emodrach
6	6.33	Eli Lifland
7	6.30	Kevin Costello III
8	6.28	Kevin Zeng
9	6.23	Ian Last
10	5.82	Antoine Cantin
11	5.77	Everett Kelly
12	5.62	Kareem Hunte
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	20.33	Eli Lifland
2	21.67	Everett Kelly
3	23.00	Kevin Costello III
4	24.67	Kareem Hunte
5	26.33	Antoine Cantin
6	27.33	Nick Stanton
7	27.33	Ranzha V. Emodrach
8	27.67	Chris Olson
9	28.00	Johan Lillplutten
10	28.67	Kevin Zeng
11	29.33	Ian Last
12	30.67	Riley Woo
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	21.67	Eli Lifland
2	23.67	Everett Kelly
3	25.00	Kevin Costello III
4	26.33	Kareem Hunte
5	28.00	Antoine Cantin
6	28.33	Chris Olson
7	28.67	Nick Stanton
8	29.00	Ranzha V. Emodrach
9	29.67	Johan Lillplutten
10	30.67	Ian Last
11	31.33	Kevin Zeng
12	34.67	Riley Woo
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2013)

wot


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is cray cray.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> This is cray cray.



ikr


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2013)

Asif I was top12.


----------

